# Vape juice running low



## Gorag (26/5/20)

Hi,

I am looking for someone who can supply 3mg juices in 60 - 120 ml. Message me please?


----------



## Hooked (26/5/20)

Gorag said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for someone who can supply 3mg juices in 60 - 120 ml. Message me please?



@Gorag Excuse me????? You joined the forum yesterday. You ask for juice today. Not only that, you even specify what nic strength and bottle size. What a bloody ^&&^^%%$@# cheek you have!!!!!

EDIT: Let me tell you something. I would help anyone who is a regular on this forum, but for someone like you, who just wants to use us, I will help you too, yes - I'll show you the door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/20)

Hooked said:


> @Gorag Excuse me????? You joined the forum yesterday. You ask for juice today. Not only that, you even specify what nic strength and bottle size. What a bloody ^&&^^%%$@# cheek you have!!!!!
> 
> EDIT: Let me tell you something. I would help anyone who is a regular on this forum, but for someone like you, who just wants to use us, I will help you too, yes - I'll show you the door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


_*Give that girl a Bells !! *_I wanted to do that a few times with ''joiners'' and the 1 st post is - juice/nic/twisp pods requests. WELL DONE !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/5/20)

We need a broom pilot button

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amy (27/5/20)

This I want juice first posts is getting really ridiculous, The people have the idea that this forum is the salvation army for vape juice

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## CJB85 (27/5/20)

I think the specificity of his requests points to someone who wants to make some money by reselling whatever he can scrape up on vape forums... even worse than the general first post "need nic" legions.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## texosteve (27/5/20)

Well, I am also guilty. Sorry guys.


----------



## CJB85 (27/5/20)

texosteve said:


> Well, I am also guilty. Sorry guys.


All we say is hang around, get to see what the forum is all about, make a couple of introductory posts etc etc before jumping on the requests train.
I completely understand that times are super tough at the moment, but a lot of the people in here have formed a close-knit community.
I see you are doing some nic gum... You can always hop onto Blck Flavour and order some basic DIY stuff and mix no-nic juice? Have a nice sweet vape while chewing your nic gum and you should get a pretty decent interim fix?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## texosteve (27/5/20)

That's actually a bloody good idea! I usually buy from the BLCK shop in Kenilworth, but have ordered from their website before and was very happy with ther speed and service. I do have a bottle of CDB coming with a new vape I ordered from vaperite yesterday. They already sent courier details today, so it looks like they are really on the ball too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (27/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> I think the specificity of his requests points to someone who wants to make some money by reselling whatever he can scrape up on vape forums... even worse than the general first post "need nic" legions.



There is a user on here that I'm not sure was noticed who was helped with their "broken mod" and then a few weeks later was asking for a new mod again with almost the same story. I can imagine that mods and juice are going for hefty price tags, I've been offered some interesting prices for 60ml home brew, twisp juice and coils are the real white gold - literally was offered something dubious in return for sourcing twisp gear. I hope this actually encourages people to buy out of proprietary systems in future. 

All the people here for help, just realise on one hand the members here really are good bunch of people, even the argumentative ones and the ones people use the ignore button on, but on the other these are somewhat dangerous times, so don't take offense to them wanting to vet your trustworthiness or intentions.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kilherza (27/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/5/20)

Feliks Karp said:


> There is a user on here that I'm not sure was noticed who was helped with their "broken mod" and then a few weeks later was asking for a new mod again with almost the same story. I can imagine that mods and juice are going for hefty price tags, I've been offered some interesting prices for 60ml home brew, twisp juice and coils are the real white gold - literally was offered something dubious in return for sourcing twisp gear. I hope this actually encourages people to buy out of proprietary systems in future.
> 
> All the people here for help, just realise on one hand the members here really are good bunch of people, even the argumentative ones and the ones people use the ignore button on, but on the other these are somewhat dangerous times, so don't take offense to them wanting to vet your trustworthiness or intentions.


@Feliks Karp you still alive bud? Havent seen you post something in a long that. Well that or ive been way too drunk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (27/5/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> @Feliks Karp you still alive bud? Havent seen you post something in a long that. Well that or ive been way too drunk



Two much pineapple beer? 

Haven't had time for the forum, very rough time the last two years, but now I have plenty of free time to rabble-rouse and occasionally dish out some sense. Good to see a familiar face though

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/5/20)

Feliks Karp said:


> Two much pineapple beer?
> 
> Haven't had time for the forum, very rough time the last two years, but now I have plenty of free time to rabble-rouse and occasionally dish out some sense. Good to see a familiar face though


I have nightmares about pineapples.

Anyway, good to see you here again bud!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH (28/5/20)

Kilherza said:


> View attachment 196945



Still more legal than vaping/smoking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

